# Trolling Reef Runners



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

I cant find any charts on how deep reef runners will dive with power pro braid. any tip or suggestions where i can find this stuff out would be great.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

always fighting,
If your using 10# diameter line like the charts are developed from then you should get as deep with braid as you would with mono.

Ron


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

30# Power-Pro runs close to mono curves. Precision Trolling manual is what you need.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

hey shortdrift hello,,,,,,to my knowledge you cant get a precision trolling manual anywhere if you have knowledge of any documentation or manuals please let me know
thanks,,,,,
Queen Bee


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey queen be you can go on precision trolling page on fb and you can order a dive chart sticker for just about anything you want to troll on the water. There pretty cool they can stick anywhere i think they are 8 bucks or so. Have fun. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=440813

I found this on another site, it may help


Ron


----------



## always fighting (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks alot guys, any suggestions where i can pick up a Precision Trolling book?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

always fighting said:


> Thanks alot guys, any suggestions where i can pick up a Precision Trolling book?


I have one on Ebay at the moment.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

hey hello and thx for the reply,,,,,been checking out your vids, awesome job,you and nick have been doing ,,,,,see you on the water,,


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks Ron appreciate the info,,,,,,,


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Thanks queen bee its a riot fishing with nicholas im a lucky guy. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LmitingOut (Mar 11, 2011)

always fighting said:


> Thanks alot guys, any suggestions where i can pick up a Precision Trolling book?


guys are paying 100 dollars for them. I was thinking of selling mine since I use it for 3 lures only.


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

Someone posted an RTF file on this site that shows the trolling data for Reef Runners, Rip Sticks, Rip Shad and many others. I can't find the link and I have searched high and low on this site. The last numbers on the link are 1171522696 and the link started out OhioGameFishing.com/community. I can't find the rest of it to locate it.

If anyone can direct me I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

There are dive curves on the reef runner website and the packages even?!


----------

